# Pointless thread-- weird things that make my milk let down



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

1. Shaving my armpits. I get a letdown every time.

2. Looking at disposable diapers in the grocery store, with all my babes at home with DH.

3. Sipping from a straw.

I don't get it.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I have heard about folks that get letdown at strange times, but have never experienced it so far. I don't even get a letdown on the other side when DS nurses if I am wearing a nursing bra. If I have no shirt on, though, I do.


----------



## purplemamaaz (Jan 22, 2007)

My milk lets down when I'm drinking water if I take several gulps at once. If I laugh really hard or cry it lets down too. I've heard of women whose milk lets down during sex but fortunately that has not happened to me!


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

My milk lets down if there is anything remotely emotional going on. A song, reading a newspaper article, talking with the kids or dh about something, reading a book. It also lets down if I squeeze too hard on my breast.

Swimming along in breast milk!


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

When I was getting the tattoo on my shoulder done......I had multiple let downs. It was very odd


----------



## sambelina (Jun 6, 2007)

Just reading about ya'lls letdowns....


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

Not really anything weird with DS2. However, with DS1 I had over supply issues and seemed to let down ALL the time. I kept telling DH:

"I have the strangest urge to nurse the stroller right now!"

It seemed to happen at the drop of the hat, without any clear-cut cause.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

For awhile, when dd would start nursing, I would let down on the opposite side first. There would be a significant time delay before I would let down on the correct side!







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Sneezing triggers mine. Also hitting bumps while riding in the car, but only sometimes.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hibana* 
For awhile, when dd would start nursing, I would let down on the opposite side first. There would be a significant time delay before I would let down on the correct side!







:











It's interesting that you say that, though. When my milk comes down, it always comes down both sides at once. I didn't know that you could let down just on one side; it's never happened to me. Interesting....


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

i SO cannot relate! DS is 10 mo now and i leaked, like, twice when he was around the 2 mo mark when he slept a really long time and hadn't eaten for a long time. i have never felt my milk letdown.

guess i'm lucky?


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

when DD was new the sound of cats meowing would make me letdown.


----------



## Pyxi (Feb 28, 2007)

I still don't know what let down feels like after 3 months and 4 weeks of nursing.







And I don't leak..only at night while I'm sleeping...


----------



## mamamoogs (Jan 31, 2005)

For me just breathing causes letdown!!!








spent so much time making sure i had enough milk, I's got me too much now .


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

bumps in car rides
emotions
running
typing
when boober smiles at me
when the dog howls







:
when dh yells up the stairs for me to come down (for door, phone ect)
when the phone rings sometimes...another huh? why? one








when I smell timmies coffee (must be my elation at the fact I have a timmies







)
sometimes when I clean my dishes, when I first put my hands in the hot water I get let down, I'm still trying to figure out what that's all about...maybe it's like that prank when you stick some sleeping victim's hand in warm water and it makes them piddle their pants??? Mother nature fooling with me?


----------



## mnearthmomma (Jun 17, 2005)

I am one of those who has let down during sex...but only oral sex, which is weird.

I also let down every time I shower, when I am sad, when I hear other babies cry, when I see mama's feeding babes with bottles (so weird, but so instinctual I think!) and when I pick tomatos LOL!


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm another one of those with letdown leaky boobs during sex








When DS was in the NICU, I would get a letdown as soon as I would hear the automatic doors open to the hospital. It happened EVERY time.


----------



## LilMomma83 (Jan 20, 2007)

For me it's just when I think about BF or pumping. Well...and when DS cries and when I get out of the shower


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

I let down when I see a mom bottle feeding too! Weird....I always have a slight urge to go over and offer to nurse....LOL
I also letdown if I hear a baby cry, even if its not my own.


----------



## LokiPuck (Jan 11, 2003)

I let down at completely random times, sometimes nothing triggers it. Other times seeing a baby, or a picture of a baby, or hearing any baby cry causes it as well.
Thank goodness for nursing pads or my shirt would be soaked all the time.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

For me it is being at the computer. For all three kids!


----------

